# stuck auger Craftsman dual stage c950



## byteme (Nov 26, 2013)

Everything was fine when i stored this last year even started it two weeks ago now for the issue.We had a huge storm last week in Ontario and got the old girl out . Seemed to be weak in moving snow , my wife said that only one side of the auger was turning .had no choice but to try to continue Giving up i had the unit running and for no reason it decided it wanted to run but would not move on its own..After a long uphill push I dropped it in the carport .The sheer pin for the left auger was missing and I went to check the belts and found parts of a sheer pin in the tray I was able to locate its old position which was in the right drive gear . I replaced this and checked the belts all looked good until I went to engage the auger at this point both wheels lock solid ???I checked the auger for something jammed but not seeing anything .I removed the mount bolts on the front of the auger and figure the shaft would separate but it apparently doesnt .What could be stopping the auger from turning when engaged I dont want to start it and break something else .??? thanks in advance ..


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

just want to clarify things or me. 

missing shear pin for the front auger---- replaced.
drive bolt/pin for the drive gear under the bottom plate had broken and was sitting in the tray----replaced it.

With the engine running and blower sitting there can you roll it around freely or are the wheels jammed. 

if the auger is engaged can you roll it? 

does the drive work fine if you dont engage the auger?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, this is a bit confusing. You keep jumping back and forth between the auger and the wheels.


----------



## byteme (Nov 26, 2013)

td5771 said:


> just want to clarify things or me.
> 
> missing shear pin for the front auger---- replaced.
> drive bolt/pin for the drive gear under the bottom plate had broken and was sitting in the tray----replaced it.
> ...


i can freely move it with the auger not engaged .I can not get the auger to turn at all i am concerned that if i fire it up and engage the auger something else will break


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure we were on the same page that the drive wheels were what was locking up when you engage the auger.

Does this blower have the feature where once you start blowing snow you can let go with one hand and both levers stay depressed and when you let go both pop up?

you wont be able to spin the auger by hand. you would have to turn the impeller with a stick to see the auger spinning.


----------



## byteme (Nov 26, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Yea, this is a bit confusing. You keep jumping back and forth between the auger and the wheels.




The auger will not turn I would assume you should be able to freely move it for service when teh auger is not engaged .

Clarification I can freewheel the unit just fine I am concerned that if i fire it back up and try the auger something else will break ..Im not jumping around im stating what i know so far there were 2 initial problems .I will reassemble the auger and fire it up and see what else will break ..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most gearboxes use a worm gear. Because of that the augers do not turn normally. To get the augers to turn you have to spin the impeller.


----------



## byteme (Nov 26, 2013)

td5771 said:


> Just wanted to make sure we were on the same page that the drive wheels were what was locking up when you engage the auger.
> 
> Does this blower have the feature where once you start blowing snow you can let go with one hand and both levers stay depressed and when you let go both pop up?
> 
> you wont be able to spin the auger by hand. you would have to turn the impeller with a stick to see the auger spinning.


no if you release the auger handle it just pops up and stops turning .How would i turn the impeller it sin there pretty deep or are you suggesting going thru the chute and move from there . Thanks for clearing up that I would not be able to move the auger by hand .I know pcs and cars but blowers are nit my bag sorry .Im heading back out in a minute and will bolt it back together and see what happens the auger not moving has/had me perplexed because when i engage it with the bottom panel off ( by hand) it locks the wheels 
Hope it works ,they just issued another snow warning for here ...


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The auger is connected to the impelled via a shaft coming from the center of the impelled.

They connect through a worm gear set up so from the front of the blower you will not be able to spin the auger. Only if you rotate the impeller will the augers spin.

Reassemble it and spin the impeller through the ejection chute with the motor off and the auger should spin fine


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, turn the impeller with a stick. You can turn it by hand through the chute or through the front if you are careful. (Make sure there is no spring back force stored in the belt and make sure the plug wire is unhooked.)

I am going to guess that what happened is you hit something and that broke the shear bolt in the auger. When you kept going with only one auger working you started plowing snow more than blowing snow. The extra stress on the drive system knocked that other pin out of the drive gear.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am not being a smart a.. here but make sure you are pushing the auger lever...if it is not running and you push the drive lever the wheels will lock


----------



## byteme (Nov 26, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Yes, turn the impeller with a stick. You can turn it by hand through the chute or through the front if you are careful. (Make sure there is no spring back force stored in the belt and make sure the plug wire is unhooked.)
> 
> I am going to guess thats what happened is you hit something and that broke the shear bolt in the auger. When you kept going with only one auger working you started plowing snow more than blowing snow. The extra stress on the drive system knocked that other pin out of the drive gear.


Very probable at this point its turning into a large ball of hot poo I went out reassembled it and went to start it no go ,crank crank primed it almost started coughed ran quit .Starter randomly spins and doesnt engage so you have to crank via pull cord to finds good spot .So I grab it crank it a couple times and the pull cord breaks off in my hand and the starter is in a spot now where it spins only..I think well pull the started and ck the dive gear only to find that the previous owner stripped the bottom starter bolts ..That was enough ,it was Jack Daniels Honey time so tomorrow we will see .. thanks for all the help
Its like a friggin soap opera with this thing not a hitch last year


----------

